# [HELP]X-Trail 2.5 Can't Rev Over 1500rpm



## veilsidez_r (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, i've a problems on my nissan xtrail (2.5 A/T Indonesia).

The engine cant rev over than 1500rpm. The check engine light is on. First off all, the O/D light is on and off rapidly, but still can rev normally. Until one day, the car can move but cant rev over than 1500rpm. 

I bring the car to my mechanic. Scan the car with BOSCH. Bosch tell me there was an error at TPS. I try to erase the error memory, but the memory still comes again. And then I try to pull the fuse of "Engine Control" and start the car. And the machine can rev normally.

And about 3 or 4 days, the machine act like that again.... 

Anybody can help me? Should I change the TPS??


----------



## veilsidez_r (Sep 5, 2008)

Forgot to say, Thank you =)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Of course you should change the TPS mate!

Your xtrail is now running in limp mode (fail safe mode) and it shouldn't be driven until the throttle position sensor (TPS) is replaced.


----------



## veilsidez_r (Sep 5, 2008)

hi aussie, thanks for the reply.. =)

Today, after the car cant rev over 1500rpm, i turn off the engine, turn on it again, the car can rev normally again...

are you sure, the TPS is broke? because in indonesia the TPS cost me about US$1.000. 
what is the consequence if i still drive the car without change the TPS?

thank you =)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You said the ECU gave an error that the TPS is faulty, so if you want to be sure, ask your mechanic to give you the exact error code he's seeing on the scanner when he connects it to the ECU and post the information here.


----------



## veilsidez_r (Sep 5, 2008)

yes, error was at TPS. ok, i'll ask the mechanic.

but, what is the possible that causing TPS broken? is it because of water? carb cleanner? because everything is normal until i sent the car to Tune Up and then after a week, the car cant rev over 1500rpm.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Just bad luck mate, the TPS has been found faulty on many other xtrails in Australia too.


----------

